# soundstream rubicon 355 (repair) options



## 95whitej (Apr 30, 2010)

im in need , of some place or someone that can repair my older 2001 model soundstream rubicon 355 used to power up and work now nothing protect mode... im form the northern bay area and will travel or ship plz shoot me in a direction... thanks kevin


----------



## 95whitej (Apr 30, 2010)

95whitej said:


> im in need , of some place or someone that can repair my older 2001 model soundstream rubicon 355 used to power up and work now nothing protect mode... im form the northern bay area and will travel or ship plz shoot me in a direction... thanks kevin


42 views and no one knows a palce or a person that can


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

trickyricky...and daveds50 both repair amps on this board.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Dave is closer, am working out of town so it leaves me with little to no time to work on amps currently.


----------

